# Siamese kittens



## Oje (Jan 25, 2021)

4 weeks ago our cats had two little kittens.
We were just wondering someone can help us determine what color point there are.
You can see them on the pictures and I will include pictures of parents.
Thank you so much in advance...


----------



## Mosi (May 17, 2021)

Right now they look more blue than brown on their points, but since both of your adults are seal points the kittens may darken to that in time. siamese cats always start out a lot lighter than they will be as adults.


----------

